# Passport expiry date on entry to Aus



## chubbs (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi guys

We are planning a 3 week trip to Sydney in next year between January and march. My passport will expire middle of July 2013. Can I travel in with this passport or not?

Appreciate your help.


----------



## sudohnim (Sep 23, 2012)

You don't say where you are from. I know in the UK you can't travel on a passport which has 6 months or less on it (just in case anything delays your return home)


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Unless you are a NZ citizen you need at least 6 months validity on your passport to travel.


----------



## chubbs (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi guys thanks for the reply. I'm a resident in the UK but I hold a Hungarian passport.


----------



## sudohnim (Sep 23, 2012)

chubbs said:


> Hi guys thanks for the reply. I'm a resident in the UK but I hold a Hungarian passport.


I think you would be better getting your passport renewed before Jan/March as it will likely cause a problem otherwise.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

chubbs said:


> Hi guys thanks for the reply. I'm a resident in the UK but I hold a Hungarian passport.


Regardless, only NZ citizens are allowed into Australia on passport with 3 months or less passport validity. You will need to renew your passport


----------



## chubbs (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks guys. Already got appointment with consule on 7th of jan so should get my passport by middle of February.


----------



## James Wilson (Oct 10, 2012)

*Visa Help*

No buddy.You can't travel on this Visa,Renew it fast.


----------



## broken850 (Oct 18, 2012)

Kon*has been working in the locksmith industry for over 25 years. Kon does all sorts of lock work from shops and business’s to even house hold locks.*


----------

